
Show HN: Learn any language when committing to git with termit gem - pawurb
https://github.com/pawurb/termit
======
plus9z
I'm very confused about the purpose of this. If it's just taking advantage of
the Translate API so you don't have to use the browser app, I can see the
convenience of being able to, say, write a local script without having to
munge through API docs and get a Google account and so on. However, I'm
confused about it being branded as a language learning tool...

~~~
pawurb
Check out the zsh git hook described in the docs. Every time you do a commit
you can see and hear its message translated to the language that you would
like to learn. I find it useful when learning french now since I do dozens of
commits every day.

~~~
plus9z
See, my problem with this idea is the inaccuracy of Google Translate's
translations. For Romance languages, the results are questionable enough (I'm
also learning French at the moment, and anything more than simple sentences
can be hit-or-miss); for non-Romance languages, the sentences are just
hilariously bad. A sentence as simple as "Hey, cowboy where is your horse?" is
translated into Chinese as the slightly mangled 嘿，牛仔是你的马在哪里？ according to the
project's README. (To non-readers of Chinese, that 是 should be replaced by a
comma.)

(As an aside, I got the strangely reordered and even more ungrammatical
"哎牛仔哪里是你的马？" when I tested it myself in-browser. Talk about unreliable.)

~~~
contingencies
_" Hey, cowboy where is your horse?" is translated into Chinese as the
slightly mangled 嘿，牛仔是你的马在哪里？_

That's partly because the input is bad grammar, casual American. Garbage In,
Garbage Out.

~~~
plus9z
Adding appropriate commas doesn't help, afaict.

------
riffraff
i think post commit hooks would be a better idea than aliasing git?
interesting hack nonetheless :)

EDIT: also I presume you could use afplay on OSX which is preinstalled rather
than suggesting installing mpg123

~~~
pawurb
You are welcome to submit a PR then :)

